
Germany Tells America to Verpissen Off Over Huawei 5G Cyber-Sicherheitsbedenken - sky_nox
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/02/19/germany_huawei_5g_security/
======
Nokinside
UK and Germany have both decided not to follow the US on this issue.

Huawei has been under silent scrutiny in the EU for a decade. Several EU
countries, intelligence agencies and operators have inspected and monitored
Huawei's hardware, software and traffic they generate and nothing has been
found. It seems that the US intelligence has nothing either. They are
naturally suspicious–as they should be–and understand the potential systemic
risk, but have not found any clear evidence.

Buying base stations from Huawei is very manageable risk. Buying operating
services or the most critical mobile networks management hardware and software
is separate question. Some operators in Europe have made silent decision (=
not declaring it publicly) to avoid buying certain things from China while
allowing Huawei to compete in most of the infrastructure, like base stations
and mobile phones etc.

